# Propane Heater



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

My daughter & husband recently lost power in the latest NE snow storm. They won't have power restored for at least 2 days. The temp was 20 degrees this morning. I am considering buying them a 
Mr. Heater, 30,000 - 45,000 BTU 540 Degree Tank Top Heater. I'm thinking if a window is cracked & a co2 sensor is close by they should be fine. Any one recommend something better or any better ideas. They live in a townhouse of around 1200 sq ft. Thanks


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are "on the wall" heaters that do not require an open window, . . . they are propane.

If this is the one you're looking at, . . . I'd say it is OK: http://www.mrheater.com/30-000-btu-vent-free-blue-flame-propane-heater-1707.html

I have one similar to it that heats my leather shop, . . . look for that kind of heater.

Be especially careful of it if the instructions say "Use only in a well ventilated area". That one will get them killed or extremely sick.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that type of model is really incorrect for an emergency heating application for a residence .....

this is the type you are contemplating ... - MH45T Triple Tank Top Heater | Mr. Heater

this is the type model you should be buying ..... MH18B Big Buddy Portable Heater | Mr. Heater

instead of the 1lb propane bottles you need an adapter/extension hose for utilizing the 20lb BBQ size tanks .... https://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-12...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000UC7966

your family needs to be prepped to reduce that 1200 sq foot total down to a more workable living space - close off a bedroom or the living room? .... camp out in sleeping bags


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

What Illini Warrier said. He has it right.
The Big Buddy even with a 20 lb tank only runs about 10 hrs on high heat (30 hrs on low heat) on one 20 lb tank. Be sure they have at least 2-3 tanks for emergency heat and since the bottom of the heater gets pretty hot a lot of people set it on I piece of wood if the room has carpet. The fan on these units is pretty weak but the Big Buddy is an excellent choice for the money.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

John Galt said:


> What Illini Warrier said. He has it right.
> The Big Buddy even with a 20 lb tank only runs about *10 hrs on high heat* (30 hrs on low heat) on one 20 lb tank. Be sure they have at least 2-3 tanks for emergency heat and since the bottom of the heater gets pretty hot a lot of people set it on I piece of wood if the room has carpet. The fan on these units is pretty weak but the Big Buddy is an excellent choice for the money.


A Mr Buddy will run much longer than that on high on a 20lbs propane tank so will a Hunting buddy which has a bigger burner I use them in hunting blinds for deer season every year.

I have both - the original Mr buddy and the Hunting buddy.

Mr Buddy-


> Provides 3 to 6 hours of heat with 1-lb. propane cylinder and 48 to 110 hours with a 20-lb. tank


Big Buddy-


> up to 108 hours on 20-lb. propane tank.


Hunting Buddy-


> Up to 36 to 72 hours on a 20
> lb. cylinder (based on „HI‰ and „LO‰ settings).


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

The Big Buddy is an excellent choice. I have the Buddy heater, the little brother to the Big Buddy, and has half the BTU output. Use it for camping or emergencies. I also have a 30,000 BTU unit (link below) that I cart back and forth to our cabin in winter. Heats a 500 SF great room on one 20lb tank for about three days. Mind you our climate is warmer than the NE.

FREE SHIPPING - Mr. Heater Vent-Free Liquid Propane Radiant Wall Heater - 30,000 BTU, 5-Plaque, Model# MHVFRD30LPT | Propane Wall Heaters| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wallyLOZ said:


> The Big Buddy is an excellent choice. I have the Buddy heater, the little brother to the Big Buddy, and has half the BTU output. Use it for camping or emergencies. I also have a 30,000 BTU unit (link below) that I cart back and forth to our cabin in winter. Heats a 500 SF great room on one 20lb tank for about three days. Mind you our climate is warmer than the NE.
> 
> FREE SHIPPING - Mr. Heater Vent-Free Liquid Propane Radiant Wall Heater - 30,000 BTU, 5-Plaque, Model# MHVFRD30LPT | Propane Wall Heaters| Northern Tool + Equipment


a Mr Heater unit that doesn't get enough attention - it's a Buddy unit installed in a roll around cabinet that also houses the 20lb BBQ tank

MH18CH Cabinet Heater | Mr. Heater -


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been using Heater Buddies for five years as my primary heat source. I'm at 6k feet in the high desert, and it gets cold in winter (snowed, flooded, and mudded in two months this year). The tank top type heater warms fast, while the other one or two maintain it. A 20lb tank lasts LOTS longer than 10 hours, more like forty or more. I use the 100lb tanks, though. One per heater per winter, so far.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Your best bet is a small generator Hook it directly to furnace to power it. You can also rotate it to run other things as needed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mr Heater units are my secondary heat source, have several of them, each is supplied by dual 100 pound tanks.

There are six spare 100 pound tanks.

Third level heat is kerosene, fourth is wood.

The Big Buddy is the best bet, good idea to have spare ceramic plates and thermocouple.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The safest is one that draws air and exhaust from and to the outside....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Your best bet is a small generator Hook it directly to furnace to power it. You can also rotate it to run other things as needed.


it's a couple living in a small condo - even if they aren't younger yuppie types - I doubt they have the where-for-all for storing and hooking up a gennie ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> A Mr Buddy will run much longer than that on high on a 20lbs propane tank so will a Hunting buddy which has a bigger burner I use them in hunting blinds for deer season every year.
> 
> I have both - the original Mr buddy and the Hunting buddy.
> 
> ...


 Yep, I was wrong. Here is what I found online.
(2) 1-lb bottles: about 10 hours on low
(2) 1-lb bottles: about 2 hours on high
20-lb bottle: about 100 hours on low
20-lb bottle: about 20 hours on high


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Yep, I was wrong. Here is what I found online.
> (2) 1-lb bottles: about 10 hours on low
> (2) 1-lb bottles: about 2 hours on high
> 20-lb bottle: about 100 hours on low
> 20-lb bottle: about 20 hours on high


Low setting is 108 hours see below-


> Product Summary
> The Mr. Heater Big Buddy™ provides temporary heat for barns, sheds, cabins, campers, patios, garages, sporting events, hunting blinds and more. Dual heating system combines radiant heat comfort with convection heat air flow for maximum heating efficiency. 4000, 9000 and 18,000 BTU with the capacity to heat up to 400 square feet for up to 108 hours on 20-lb. propane tank.


 Mr. Heater Big Buddy Indoor/Outdoor Propane Heater - 18,000 BTU, Model# MH18B | Propane Portable Heaters| Northern Tool + Equipment



> Operating time will vary depending on the heater setting
> & supply cylinder size. One 1 lb. cylinder: 1.5 to 6 hrs
> Two 1 lb. cyl: 3-12 hr., two 20 lb. cyl: 50-220 hr.


Mr. Heater Portable Big Buddy? Heater : Cabela's



> Model No. MH18B
> Stock No. F274800
> 4,000/9,000/18,000 BTU/HR
> Gas: Propane
> ...


http://www.tractorsupply.com/static/sites/TSC/downloads/ProdContentPDFs/2133493_Bro1.pdf


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's always that fuel conservation that should be considered and prepped for in advance - turn down the heat to low for bedtime/evening - have a pop-up tent insulated with blankets in your sectioned off home - a good sleeping bag for everyone in the group ....

the tent and bags should be part of your bug out gear - even if the bug out is to the nearest emergency shelter ....


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiming in with agreement.... the Mr. Heater "Buddies" are great choices.
We keep one in the Motor Home and it keeps the rig nice and warm when we need it.
We keep another in the trailer at the "retirement place" as a backup to the propane furnace.
We have another one stashed away in reserve for whatever need may arise...

At home we heat primarily with wood and an oil furnace for "fill in", but one never knows


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mr Heater units are my secondary heat source, have several of them, each is supplied by dual 100 pound tanks.
> 
> There are six spare 100 pound tanks.
> 
> ...


don't know if you ever explored the breakdown dis-assemble of one of these Mr Heater portables - among other things it can be a real SOB to get that gas tubing re-formed ....

save yourself grief - buy a Mr Heater inline LP fuel filter when you use the 20lb tanks - there's more clogging crap to contend with - super cheap insurance at under $10 http://www.leacockcolemancenter.com/Universal-Fuel-Filter-Mr-Heater/item/F273699-

when you have the portable Mr Heater in storage - keep the dust off the unit - especially keep the pilot gas tube clean - the piezo pilot igniter is about 90% of the problems ....


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure what happened but your link didn't quite work... This should be the one you were referring to. Universal Fuel Filter Mr Heater It got an extra " - " in there somehow.



Illini Warrior said:


> don't know if you ever explored the breakdown dis-assemble of one of these Mr Heater portables - among other things it can be a real SOB to get that gas tubing re-formed ....
> 
> save yourself grief - buy a Mr Heater inline LP fuel filter when you use the 20lb tanks - there's more clogging crap to contend with - super cheap insurance at under $10 http://www.leacockcolemancenter.com/Universal-Fuel-Filter-Mr-Heater/item/F273699-
> 
> when you have the portable Mr Heater in storage - keep the dust off the unit - especially keep the pilot gas tube clean - the piezo pilot igniter is about 90% of the problems ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't know if you ever explored the breakdown dis-assemble of one of these Mr Heater portables - among other things it can be a real SOB to get that gas tubing re-formed ....
> 
> save yourself grief - buy a Mr Heater inline LP fuel filter when you use the 20lb tanks - there's more clogging crap to contend with - super cheap insurance at under $10 http://www.leacockcolemancenter.com/Universal-Fuel-Filter-Mr-Heater/item/F273699-
> 
> when you have the portable Mr Heater in storage - keep the dust off the unit - especially keep the pilot gas tube clean - the piezo pilot igniter is about 90% of the problems ....


Each of mine are attached to two, 100 pound tanks with a filter in line at the auto transfer regulator.

They are wall mounted radiant heaters.

I also have two big buddies that are backups, still in original boxes, with the 20 pound adapter lines and filters.

I do have spare igniters, tc's and ceramic plates for all the units.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Knotacare said:


> My daughter & husband recently lost power in the latest NE snow storm. They won't have power restored for at least 2 days. The temp was 20 degrees this morning. I am considering buying them a
> Mr. Heater, 30,000 - 45,000 BTU 540 Degree Tank Top Heater. I'm thinking if a window is cracked & a co2 sensor is close by they should be fine. Any one recommend something better or any better ideas. They live in a townhouse of around 1200 sq ft. Thanks


I'm sorry, guys, . . . but I don't think most of you bothered to read the OP.

They live in a townhouse, . . . which indicates either an apartment or a condo.

Having one of those "on the bottle" rigs in a 1200 sq ft townhouse means it is within 3 ft of something that burns no matter where you place it unless you clear out an area for it.

It is simply a three alarm fire awaiting for a place to happen.

Anybody who would put one of those in an inhabited house, apt. or condo, . . . in my estimation, . . . they need a couple sessions with Dr. Phil, . . . garage or shed, AOK, . . . living quarters, . . . not on your life, . . . or especially on mine.

The unit I posted also has a thermostat, . . . which means you can start it, . . . and forget it, . . . once you get a setting you like. Go to bed and go to sleep if you like. Got one of those bottle things burning???? Better find someone to take the night shift while it burns.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Knotacare,

Second off; Everybody be right regarding the Buddy Line of Heaters. Ole Slip got one or three himself!

First; Your daughter and her husband should have thought about this last SUMMER! Prepare Son, Prepare! Do not REACT! :glasses:

Your friend,

Slip :vs_wave:



Knotacare said:


> My daughter & husband recently lost power in the latest NE snow storm. They won't have power restored for at least 2 days. The temp was 20 degrees this morning. I am considering buying them a
> Mr. Heater, 30,000 - 45,000 BTU 540 Degree Tank Top Heater. I'm thinking if a window is cracked & a co2 sensor is close by they should be fine. Any one recommend something better or any better ideas. They live in a townhouse of around 1200 sq ft. Thanks


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Get yourself, or your daughter a Buddy.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> I'm sorry, guys, . . . but I don't think most of you bothered to read the OP.
> 
> They live in a townhouse, . . . which indicates either an apartment or a condo.
> 
> ...


Well you are quite right young & inexperienced...I was there once. They were lucky as workers from other states came in to help & the power was on yesterday afternoon. I have an extra generator & if I hooked it up it would probably be stolen in a fairly short time so that was not an option. Thank you for all the advice. I normally would have let them learn a lesson the hard way but she is due to have my granddaughter any day now so I got involved. I guess the main reason they didn't want to leave is they have an older cat that just can't travel now. I guess cats come first sometimes.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the portable buddy heather that generates 3000-6000 btu's. It does a good job of heating the 10-12 shed that has no insulation in the winter time here. Granted it doesnt get as cold here as it does there but that should give you an idea. It has a auto shut off if you bump it and I think it also has a low oxygen sensor as well. On the low setting with a 20 lb bottle of propane it will run about a 110-120 hours. I was also using it to heat my 24 ft RV during the winter as well as back up power and it did a awesome job. At 12 bucks per a tank here thats pretty economical I think. The bigger one that generates about 6-10K in BTU's ought to work pretty well and give about 30 hours of run time surly. If you go this route please make sure you get a Propane leak detector!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Several years ago when we lost electrical power for 7 days during an ice/snow storm. The next week we went out and got a 30,000 BTU wall heater and a external propane tank. The local gas company plumbed the gas to the heater free for leasing the propane tank. The unit can have feet attached and it so it can stand alone but we mounted it on the wall.

Where we mounted the heater it will heat the downstairs and upstairs. We placed it by the stairs going to the lower level and stairwell acts like a chimney and this heats the upstairs. One of my better investments.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Several years ago when we lost electrical power for 7 days during an ice/snow storm. The next week we went out and got a 30,000 BTU wall heater and a external propane tank. The local gas company plumbed the gas to the heater free for leasing the propane tank. The unit can have feet attached and it so it can stand alone but we mounted it on the wall.
> 
> Where we mounted the heater it will heat the downstairs and upstairs. We placed it by the stairs going to the lower level and stairwell acts like a chimney and this heats the upstairs. One of my better investments.


Well done and thanks for the share.


----------

